# Trek MT 220 Umbau.



## Russkraft (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will die Umbau das Fahrrads meiner Tochter vorstellen.

Wir haben das Fahrrad Trek MT 220 24 Zoll  geerbt. Ehrlich zu sagen , ziemlich schwere Erbe- "stolze" 14 kg, mit sauschweren Gripschiftschaltung SRAM 7 fach.




Nach ein paar Ausfahrten, kommt die Entscheidung das Rad so umbauen, dass Device für das Kleinkind tauglich wurde.
1.) die Sch....Federgabel ausgetauscht.
Alte mit 2.2 Kilo gegen neue Starrgabel 26" 1 1/8 Zoll (980 Gr.).
Die Bremssockel vorsichtig abgesägt, neue Plätze ausgemessen, durchgebohrt, und mit M6 und Zweikomponentenkleber festgemacht. Nach 24 Stunden  Bruch/Biegetest durchgeführt - alles sitzt bombenfest. Lackierung selbst gemacht, da kommen noch ein paar Flammenafukleber in Farbe Pink, muss esrt gefunden werden.


















2.) Die Schaltung komplett mit Shimano Deore LX 9fach ersetzt. Vorne grosste Kettenblatt weggemacht, 32/24 sind geblieben. Hinten ist die Kasette 11-32. Momentan ist 1x9, wenn künftig mein Tochter mehr Gängen nach unten braucht, ist immer möglich Umwerfer mit dem Trigger zu montieren. Kettenschutzring ist aus meiner ehemalige Speichenschutz gebastelt und genietet. Passt super!








3.) Lenker, Vorbau, Pedale, alles wessentlich leichter und passen sehr gut in Gesamtkonzept. Griffe sind auf 2 cm gekurzt, da die lange original Versionen für Erwachsener sehen sehr komisch auf dem Kinderlenker aus.
Weisse Zughülle+Zugseile (4mm) gegen alte 6mm schwarz ausgetauscht.




4.) Alte Bonträger Reifen waren zu schwer (980gr pro Stück), deswegen auch gegen Rocket Ron mit 460 Gr. ausgetauscht. HR neu mit 9 fache Freilauf.




5.) A-head Seuersatz 1 1/8 Zoll gegen alte schwere Gewindesatz .




6.) Sattel und Sattellstütze alte sind zu schwer und nicht komfortable- weg. Neue Deda und Spider drauf.  Sattel ist  gekürzt.




Das wars eigentlich. Komplette Umbau hat mir 195 euro gekostet. Das Fahrrad wiegt momentan 10 Kilo (9,8) , läuft  sehr leicht und mein Tochter hat riese Spaß die Schaltung zu bedienen)) Schaltet immer hier und her, fährt langsamer und schneller. Die Beschleunigung ist wunderbar.






Projekt war als Low Budget gedacht, deswegen die Teile waren so günstig wie möglich im Angebot, hier in Bikemarkt und aus meiner Ersatztelekiste gekauft.
An dieser Stelle bedanke ich mich bei allen Personen, die schöne Thread "Leichtbau muss nicht so teuer sein" erstellt haben und alle die mir die Komponenten günstig verkauft haben!


----------



## Linipupini (2. Mai 2017)

Hut ab @Russkraft, hast du gut gemacht. Muss nicht immer alles teuer sein!
Hast du die Sockel noch verspachtelt oder ist das komplett Kleber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Russkraft (2. Mai 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Hut ab @Russkraft, hast du gut gemacht. Muss nicht immer alles teuer sein!
> Hast du die Sockel noch verspachtelt oder ist das komplett Kleber?


Nur Kleber. Das ist Patex Kraftknete, haftet sehr gut.  Die Masse wird nach 24 Stunden steinhart und sehr gut für feilen geeignet.. 
Könnte besser machen, aber Tochter hat mir nicht so viel Zeit gegeben)


----------



## kc85 (2. Mai 2017)

Ist gut geworden.

Die Klingel kommt mir seeehr bekannt vor. Schmückt(e) auch 2 unserer Kinder-Räder.

Erst beim 26er wurde dann ein "cooleres" Modell (schwarz) gefordert.

kc85


----------



## Russkraft (2. Mai 2017)

Danke!
Beim festziehen die Sattellklemme hat sich abgebrochen(( Die Stärke Innenwands ist miserabel, ungefähr 0,2 mm. Ich versuche das Teil umtauschen..


----------



## zr0wrk (3. Mai 2017)

Kein Umwerfer montiert? Legt die Kleine die Kette von Hand um? Oder wozu das kleine Kettenblatt?


----------



## Russkraft (3. Mai 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Kein Umwerfer montiert? Legt die Kleine die Kette von Hand um? Oder wozu das kleine Kettenblatt?


Sie braucht jetzt  Umwerfer nicht. Wir fahren momentan zu steile Anstiegen nicht. 32/32 mit 24 Zoll ist fast überal fahrbar.  Ich habe schon erwähnt- wenn sie irgendwann eine grösere Umsetzung braucht , Umverfer ist 5 Minuten zu montieren. Deswegen habe ich kleines Kettenblatt gelassen. Wegmachen ist leicht, aufbauen ist schwierig;-)


----------

